# Burnt by the 'Tude's CS policy.



## canon (Aug 28, 2012)

_Keep in mind,, I'm a long time repeat customer that spends well over $1,000.00 a year with them... in the past. (No more!)_


Re: Order No: 525867-12XX11 1

TO: 1 recipient

Show Details 


From: XXXXX   XXXXXX   XXXXX
 To: The Attitude <[email protected]> 
Sent: Tuesday, August 28, 2012 9:48 AM
 Subject: Re: Order No: 525867-12XX11

***?

Yeah,, more time, more cost, Mostly UFO's and can bite the bullet on them.

How about the 4 seeds shorted in order? Can't return what is not recieved.

I could send pics to confirm wrong (3 seed) pkg.) recieved instead of the 7 pack.

Could include pics of cruashed seeds & pkg. too.

You're talking money and at least another month for what I'm waiting to "display"? Does that sound like good customer service to you? Not me.

Sorry, 1 huge demerit for the 'Tude.

I'll spread the word on the site(s) I frequent (others have had issues lately too it seems) and look for greener vendors for my next orders.

After all this,,, disapointing.

Take care.. out.

XXXX



PS; Picture of all attatched.







From: The Attitude <[email protected]>
 To: XXXX XXXX XXXX 
Sent: Tuesday, August 28, 2012 8:31 AM
 Subject: Re: Order No: 525867-12XX11

Hi there

Sorry to hear this.

As is our policy, *please return the damaged items in the original packaging to us for a replacement* 



The Attitude

PO BOX 803

Ipswich

Suffolk

IP3 8XZ

United Kingdom



Many Thanks,
Jodie - The Attitude 

*Please note that we sell our seeds for souvenir purposes only and for no other intended use* 








From: XXXXX XXXXX

Sent: Monday, August 27, 2012 5:41 PM

To: ]

Subject: Re: Order No: 525867-12XX11




Recieved "order no: 525867-12XX11" thank you. 
I've never had a problem with the 'Tude,,, until now. (sorry)
Whoever crammed my order into such a small envelope,, crushed some seeds,, and one is short!
3 of the 5 WOS Pakistan Riders were crushed. Think UFOs? Disapointing, but not any real biggie for me.
Both Dinafem Cheese Autos were crushed and that breaks my heart. Was sooo looking forward to them.
HOWEVER,, the 7 pack of WOS Afghan Kush Ryder I ordered cam in a 3 seed pack (short 4 seeds! ($$$). 
Hate being put in this position because I know it's my word against ? But, I'd reall like to have the rest of the AKR seeds if at all possible? Not a refund or whatnot, Seeds please.
Dinafem's WW & Maxi GoM both are fine. Probably because of the protective packaging from the breeder that saved them.
Honestly surprised all got crammed into such a tight envelope (Ref. A/ooo Mail Lite Gold).

What do we do now?
Thank you,
XXXXX XXXXXX
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX






From: The Attitude <[email protected]>
To: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Sent: Saturday, August 11, 2012 2:32 PM
Subject: Order No: 525867-120811



Dear XXXX XXXXX,

Thank you for your order no: 525867-120811 placed on Aug 11 2012, 19:29 PM

The transaction was successful and we will ship your goods at the first possible opportunity (if applicable).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Name: XXXXX XXXXXX
Subtotal: $266.67
Coupon Discount: $0.00
Postage & Packaging: $23.40
Tax: $0.00
Grand Total: $290.07
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Invoice Address:

XXXX-XXX-XXX
United States

Shipping Address:

XXXXX-XXXX
United States

Payment Method: SagePay
Shipping Method: International Express
Original Breeders Packs
T-shirt XXL
Your comments: If all the UFOs could be AUTOS (any autos to try for next order),, I'd be one happy SOB! 
All I grow now are Autos.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Order Inventory:
Product: Delicious Seeds La Diva Automatic
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DELG123
Price: $63.94

Product: *World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder* Autoflowering
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds -* 07 seeds * 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: WFS320 / WFS720
*Price: $95.14* *A solid $50.00 rip-off!!!

Product: Dinafem Seeds White Widow AUTO
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: DIN025
Price: $46.78

Product: Grass-O-Matic Max Gom
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 05 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: GRAG49
Price: $60.82

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #1 Delicious Seeds Critical Sensi Star
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #1
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #2 G13 Labs Raw Diesel
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #2
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #3 World of Seeds Pakistan Ryder Autoflowering
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #3
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #4 Dinafem Seeds Industrial Plant
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #4
Price: $0.00

Product: FEMINIZED UFO #5 Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze
Quantity: 1
Product Code: FEMINIZED UFO #5
Price: $0.00

Product: Dinafem Seeds Cheese AUTO
Quantity: 2
Product Code: DINK25
Price: $0.00 





*


----------



## tastyness (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that.  I'm a fanatic about customer service and can't understand when a company takes this attitude!

So easy for them to look up your order history and make it right.  
MAYBE someone will clue in shortly. 

Keep us posted if they change their tune- getting ready to place an order in a few weeks and will surely look for another seed bank if necessary.  Not like there aren't a bunch of them out there.


----------



## canon (Aug 28, 2012)

If something should change (good / bad) I'll update to be fair.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Aug 28, 2012)

I just ordered with Single Seed Centre and came in pretty fast and nothing was crushed or shorted... Might wanna try them. They're a bit more pricy than Attitude but I feel they're worth it.


----------



## canon (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, will do.

I'll be checking out a lot of places. A few I'll trace down some reviews and go from there.

Quality, dependability means everything,, and it should be a 2-way street.


----------



## canon (Aug 29, 2012)

*Update;*


Re: Order No: 525867-12XX11



TO: 1 recipient




Show Details 













Both Dinafem Cheese autos that I was looking forward to.



Product: World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder Autoflowering
Options: Feminized Cannabis Seeds - 07 seeds 
Quantity: 1
Product Code: WFS320 / WFS720
Price: $95.14

As per picture, recieved the 3 pack,, not the 7 pac Breeder's Pack.



Had requested, "Auto UFOs if possible anything would be fine. Recieved 5 WOS Pakistan Ryders. At first I went YaHoo!. Then noticed 3 are crushed and others look to be possibly cracked oposite the heavy side. Really just a guess, could be a couple goodies there at best.



WoS Afgan Kush is my thing. Those I really want,, and the cheese would be blistfully nice.









From: The Attitude SB <[email protected]>
 To: XXXXXXxxxXXX
Sent: Wednesday, August 29, 2012 11:30 AM
 Subject: Re: Order No: 525867-120811






Hi There,

Please list everything that is damaged or missing and Ill send them out for
 you. 


Many Thanks,
Jodie - The Attitude 

*Please note that we sell our seeds for souvenir purposes only and for no other intended use* 











From: XXXXXXXXX 

Sent: Tuesday, August 28, 2012 3:25 PM

To: The Attitude 

Subject: Re: Order No: 525867-12XX11


----------



## tastyness (Aug 29, 2012)

Canon,
Sounds like your plea finally made it through to someone with the ability to fix it.
YEAH!

Let us know when they arrive and condition.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

Sweet good to see them make it right for you


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 29, 2012)

I love a happy ending.


----------



## canon (Aug 30, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Canon,
> Sounds like your plea finally made it through to someone with the ability to fix it.
> YEAH!
> 
> Let us know when they arrive and condition.


 
Will definately tag a ending to this.
(only fair thing is to allow redemption - anyone can "Oooops" from time to time.)


----------



## canon (Aug 30, 2012)

New update;


Re: Order No: 525867-120811








Show Details 














    Hi There,

Ill get this sorted and sent out for you. 



Many Thanks,
Jodie - The Attitude 

*Please note that we sell our seeds for souvenir purposes only and for no other intended use*


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 30, 2012)

LSC puts some hard plastic pieces in their packaging that are slightly larger than the seeds.  Seems to work well.


----------



## canon (Sep 12, 2012)

Update on damage / shortages.

They made good on order. Now complete and all.

Present thoughts; I'll not rule out more with the 'tude at this time,, but I'll be looking about first and comparing "reviews / prices / etc.".


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Sep 12, 2012)

I was more than satisfied with Single Seed Center fast shipping and was protected well. They don't have the selection that the tude has but still have the main favorites.


----------



## canon (Sep 12, 2012)

The Silver Bullet Special said:
			
		

> I was more than satisfied with Single Seed Center fast shipping and was protected well. They don't have the selection that the tude has but still have the main favorites.


 
Could work. Thanks.


----------



## nvthis (Sep 12, 2012)

There is a world of trustworthy seed venders out there


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2012)

nvthis said:
			
		

> There is a world of trustworthy seed venders out there




Very true... 

One place that doesn't get mentioned enough is Cannazon.net. It always slips my mind when I mention places to get beans from. They have some good dank strains.


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Very true...
> 
> One place that doesn't get mentioned enough is Cannazon.net. It always slips my mind when I mention places to get beans from. They have some good dank strains.


They just got a bunch of new breeders there.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 14, 2012)

umbra said:
			
		

> They just got a bunch of new breeders there.



Hmmmm...is this a good or bad thing?


----------



## Roddy (Sep 14, 2012)

tastyness said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about that.  I'm a fanatic about customer service and can't understand when a company takes this attitude!
> 
> So easy for them to look up your order history and make it right.
> MAYBE someone will clue in shortly.
> ...



I didn't see any "attitude" from the 'tude, just telling customer policy and asking for return of damaged product. It appears to me the 'tude went out of it's way to bypass the requirement, actually. Truly, as I've seen this play out, seems the op was mad (justified) and shouted out a touch early as the 'tude came through seemingly without hesitation! I fully understand the feeling!

Sounds like the 'tude is happy to take customer word on missing items and take imagery proof instead of costly (and time consuming) return of damaged goods, nice!! Glad they sorted this for you and all worked out well! Maybe they'll have learned from their packing mistakes and this will not happen in the future...but there's always chance for issues!


----------

